# Flashing from 2.2.1 to 2.3.5



## cel (Oct 9, 2011)

Firstly, I wanted to say thanks to everyone who has contributed to this site as it has been very informative for me and many others.

That being said, I had a quick question and ask that you would please forgive my inexperience. 
I have successfully rooted my SGS4G and backed it up with CWM. It came stock with 2.2.1, KD1 build.

I am preparing to flash a version of 2.3.5 but cannot decide which (or if I should wait for the OTA update, should that magically ever appear). I was considering the KI1 release but wondered if flashing to a different build than my current one is wise. Will that affect any functionality or the flashing process in any way?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mike-y (Aug 4, 2011)

follow FB's guide here:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3174-ODIN-CWM-GB-Ext4-Starter-Pack-(Aug-18)

that will get you a clean KH2 build of gingerbread with the correct bootloaders. from there you can use cwm to flash any of the other GB roms from the devs, or use ODIN to flash any of the GB leaks from samsung


----------



## cel (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks a lot for the quick reply.


----------



## cel (Oct 9, 2011)

Once again, please forgive my ignorance and thanks in advance for your help.
I successfully flashed the KI1 Gingerbread build but experienced wifi and call issues, so I would like to revert back to my stock 2.2.1 until the OTA update is released.

However, I cannot seem to get into CWM recovery to recover my nandroid backup. I have the update.zip in my root directory on the sd card and overwrote the recover file in /system/bin again, but when I boot into recovery mode, I only see these options:

"reboot system now
apply update from sdcard
wipe data/factory reset
wipe cache partition"

It seems I am missing the reinstall packages option this time around. I'm assuming I'm missing a step but I can't figure out what it is. 
Any advise? I appreciate any you are able to give.

**Edit: I was finally able to flash stock KD1 just fine. However, when I try to recover my nandroid backup I get stuck in a bootloop. Is there any specific reason for this? 
Thanks**

Thank you.


----------



## bkoon1218 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just a few things I want to mention.
1) KI3 is probably the most stable GB build available.
2) If WiFi isn't too much of an issue for you, I really would suggest you to go back to GB again.
3) The reason why you're having the calling issue is because of your Froyo NAND. A Froyo NAND is incompatible with GB. It screws up a lot of functions. Use Titanium to backup your user apps and data, then restore them when you're on GB instead.

However, if you would still want to stay on GB, I would suggest you to Odin RaverX3X's KC1 for a clean slate. Odining his KC1 will remove GB bootloaders (not really necessary, since Froyo runs fine with GB bootloaders) and remove any gremlins that might have been there from a bad flash. Since you're in a bootloop now anyways, you might as well do that.

Here's your steps to get back to a custom Froyo ROM:
1) Odin KC1
2) Odin FBis251's Bali kernel for root and CWM (if it's not here, look for it on XDA forums)
3) Flash ext4converter.zip through CWM
4) Flash your Froyo custom ROM

When flashing any ROM, be sure to let your dalvik cache rebuild by letting your phone sit for 15 minutes after it boots. Also, be sure to calibrate your battery for the best battery life. It'll take the battery a few days for it to settle in.


----------



## cel (Oct 9, 2011)

Bkoon, thanks for your informative reply.
I was able to flash back to stock Froyo with no issues, but when I tried to restore my Froyo NAND after running Froyo again (which was made within Froyo before I did any Gingerbread bootloader and 2.3.5 flashing), I got stuck in a boot loop. It's not especially devastating since I didn't have a bunch of app data I wanted to save, but it was confusing. Now I'm running fine and simply downloaded the apps I had previously again.

Gingerbread was great (especially the layout and the extended battery life) and I can understand why you'd advise me to stick with it. However, wifi is a pretty big deal for me and the call issues were also a deal-breaker. The weird thing is that I did not try to recover my Froyo NAND while within GB. I only backed it up in case I wanted to revert back to Froyo and restore my settings. That's why I was confused by not being able to restore my Froyo NAND within Froyo itself.

I'm rambling now, so I'll leave it at that. I do appreciate that you took the time to respond, however. Thanks again.


----------

